# 1st year mbbs



## gavyambr

hi,i am a 1st year mbbs student could anyone tell which books are the best for reference..


----------



## Ankith

*Few Books for 1St Year MBBS*

There are so many books with different edition and with different author. I have listed some books for 1[SUP]st[/SUP] year MBBS students which I know very well.
CHAURASIA- HANDBOOK OF GENERAL ANATOMY
CUNNINGHAM'S- MANUAL OF PRACTICAL ANATOMY, VOL-2: THROAX AND ABDOMEN
DATTA- PRINCIPLES OF GENERAL ANATOMY
SNELL-CLINICAL ANATOMY FOR MEDICAL STUDENTS
ROHEN- COLORATLAS OF ANATOMY


----------



## abdullah-khan

*Books for 1St Year MBBS*



gavyambr said:


> hi,i am a 1st year mbbs student could anyone tell which books are the best for reference..


These books are renowned throughout the world and used in most of the countries. You can further add other books according to your own taste.

*Anatomy:
*Clinically Oriented Anatomy by Kieth L. Moore, (specially for clinical correlations of gross anatomy)
*
Physiology:
*Guyton and Hall, Textbook of Medical Physiology
*
Chemistry:
*Lippincott's Illustrated Reviews of Biochemistry
*
Embryology:
*Either by Keith L. Moore or by Langmann, you can choose either of them, both are good books.


----------



## rahamcrcmauritius

Hello,
can anyone tell me which site/thread to find Resolved 1st year mbbs exams


----------



## amydecia

Thanks for suggesting the books for the 1st year MBBS student..


----------



## tauedu

Theory books: 

Med - Davidson is enough; prep from george mathews if time limited. 

Surg - Bailey n love; manipal manual for quick study 

Paed - O P Ghai; Santhosh kumar - handbook of paed[my unit cheif - paed - SAT kerala] + SAT protocol for sick children [i only read these two, some topics from ghai] 

Obs - Sheila B [my prof at SAT kerala] 
Gyn - Sheila B. These two books recommended by Nov AIIMS rank 1 Dr.Jineesh also.


----------



## abhirajkulkarni3

gavyambr said:


> hi,i am a 1st year mbbs student could anyone tell which books are the best for reference..


See, it sounds good that you are in 1year but I would suggest try to read those books in which you have a deep interest in else its not worthy to read any of the books.


----------

